# Front and rear turn signal bulbs in white?



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

I am looking to change the front and rear turn signal bulbs to white ones. Anyone done this or know where to get them? I have looked all over internet and found PIAA's for rear, but no fronts except LEDs, which will make blinkers hyperflash and cost$$$. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

TEXON SUPER WHITE MINIATURE 1 BULB 7443 NEW 12V 27W /8W | eBay


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Perfect. Thanks. I found them in silverstars too at Autozone. Gonna try those out, then maybe LEDs if I don't like them.


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

Wiring in resistors to correct the hyperflashing isn't all that difficult. Just a few scotch locks, mount, and you're set.


----------

